# I thought that we were perfect together



## mooj96

안녕하세요! 

I'm a beginner in Korean, and I'm trying to translate that sentence (I thought we were perfect together) which is a (love-ish) song lyric (into 반말). "Perfect together" as in a perfect couple, to give some context. 

I came up with the following: 

내가 우리는 함께 완전한 나봤어. 

Does it make sense and do I need to change anything to make it sound more natural?


----------



## Rainnana

I don't think it makes sense. I think 나는 우리가 완전히 어울리는 줄 알았어 is more natural. Though I actually don't know what "I thought we were perfect together" mean.. Is it like "I thought we were perfect to each other"??


----------



## alohaoe

우리가 완벽한 줄 알았어.
우리가 완벽한 한 쌍이라고 생각했어/여겼어.
우리가 완전히 어울리는 줄 알았어.
우리가 완전히 어울리는 한 쌍이라 생각했어/여겼어.
우리가 천생연분이라고 생각했어.

내가 우리는 함께 완전한 나봤어. -> doesn't make sense.


----------

